# Some new Green Neos



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

So after spending a delightful Saturday afternoon slurping coffee with Tina and Anna, I decided to scoot by AK on the way home, since I had to go that way anyhow and hadn't been in for awhile.

Big mistake . They had some nice shrimp! Beautiful orange ones, with good strong colour too. But expensive !

And some very cute little green shrimp, Neos. Also not cheap, but not quite as bad as the orange ones. They look just like my Snowballs, only they're a very seasonal and festive shade of green. Their colour varied a bit, some were paler, maybe the males, though it's hard to tell. There were not a lot of them and of those many were juvies. But there were two very berried females, which I was unable to resist bringing home, along with one other, which I hope is male.

They're housed in my outside breeder box for the moment. I know I can't put them with the Snowballs. I might lose the colour, assuming they interbred. Though if you saw my earlier post, you'll know I haven't many Snowballs left now, thanks either to some hungry Amanos, a hungry flying Kuhli loach and/or a hungry mystery Machro shrimp. So I was not about to risk my new ones in that tank.

I have been trying to grow algae on rocks, with some success, though it's a slow business. Had three big chunks of white stone that had at least one side well covered in green, so I dropped them in the box. Thought those rocks would last them awhile. But it's Monday night and those rocks are all white again.. they've eaten every scrap of algae off them. At least I know they're eating !

So hoping hard at least one manages to carry to term and I get some live kids I can raise. Wish me luck.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Were you there around 5? I think I saw you picking out some shrimp. 

My brother and I picked up some blue tetras. Shrimp looked nice, but also have the same problem, no real tank room at the moment.

Good luck with the shrimps! Keep us updated!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Fishfur, if the ones you got are Caridina Babaulti then you don't need to worry about interbreed with snowball. Actually, although some people think/believe they will interbreed with bee shrimps (CRS, CBS, TB, .. etc) or Tigers, I don't think they is the case. So you should be safe to put them in the same tank as snowball.

http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/229-Caridina-cf-babaulti-spp-green-%28Green-Neon-Shrimp%29


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Karen yes if they are Babaulti they won't cross with your neos...they are a cool looking shrimp, long straight nose profile and thicker body than neos.

They come in a few colors, orange, green, blue and black but the neon greens are the most popular and prettiest in my opinion.

Igor on this forum had them for quite a while, maybe pm him and he can give you advice on how to keep them/breed them.

Congrats on the new shrimpies!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If they turn out to be Babaulti I will be very pleased, but AK said they were Neocaridina, like the Snowballs and Cherries. Though to me they look like they have faint horizontal striping, overall they look more like Snowballs to me than they do like the pics on that link Randy provided. Thanks for that, Randy. The shrimp in the photo is so pregnant she looks like she might explode, but mine are not so far along, so it's harder to compare the body shape, the nose on the one in the pic does not look like the nose on my green girls either.

Hopefully I get some nice pics to post, and you guys can tell me what they really are.

This is what I get for having been more interested in keeping more oddball shrimps, like the Ghosts, Whiskers and Fan species. I have not paid so much attention to Caridina and Neocaridina, except for the Snowballs I had. 

There are a few left, so maybe I will be lucky and they'll repopulate. Or maybe I should try to find a female and male to add to the Snowball tank, once I get the mystery shrimp out of there. I think I'll take it back to Al's and ask them to give me another Amano in it's place. It must have been in the Amano batch I got. It's not that unusual for there to be a a couple of 'off' species in a shipment.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

There is another green shrimp that is a Neo....called a dark green shrimp  for want of a better name. They are not popular, so many people don't know about them. Ive had them, they are often called camouflage shrimp as they can change color to suit the background in their environment...so lots of plants they stay green, driftwood or dark substrate they turn reddish brown and are quite hard to find.

A bit bigger than Yellows, but look identical in all ways.

This is why its easier to spot Babaulti's as the nose and back is very straight line, not slightly curved like the Neos.

Good luck with them, and get rid of that long clawed boy it will kill all of the other shrimps in your tank .


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

RCode said:


> Were you there around 5? I think I saw you picking out some shrimp.
> 
> My brother and I picked up some blue tetras. Shrimp looked nice, but also have the same problem, no real tank room at the moment.
> 
> Good luck with the shrimps! Keep us updated!


I was thinking that aswell as soon as I started reading, did you have the girl there fishing them out?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, I did have the girl fishing them out. Very pleasant to deal with. I also got a few new ones from Tommy on Thursday.. some green Babaultis and a few Snowballs to help repopulate the ones that got eaten. I'm going to give the rotten long arm guy to Tommy, he likes odd ball shrimp.. and at least he'd have a home. If I take him back to Al's I'm not sure they'd keep him. He'd be hard to sell, given his proclivities for eating other critters.

Only problem is catching the miserable beast. He's amazingly quick and adept at hiding, even if I take the wood out of the tank first. I couldn't catch him in time to take him with me Thursday, so it will have to be next time. Just have to find a container to keep him in until then, so he can't eat anybody else.


----------

